# HERE WE GO! 68 GTO wheel sizes stock height



## perrystroke (Nov 17, 2014)

68 GTO 


I know we all have had this question, after hours of searching I cant get a standard answer. I have pictures taking up ever inch of my screen trying to determine what sizes to look into. hard part is that you really cant talk to the people to ask them what suspension setup they have and size wheel.


So here is the question!

looking for wheel setup 17" or 18", no rub, no tub, stock ride height. what fits? 

pics would be awesome!

wheel sizes and tire sizes would be greatly appreciated ! 

Thanks!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Here you go - 



 Percy's Wheelrite, they work awesome and I was able to fit the maximum amount of rubber under my car after using this and ordering custom offset wheels. Very handy tool and Amazon has the best price. Good luck!


----------

